# Salty milk?



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

First question to all: My father just bought his first La Mancha, when we went to buy it they had it on the milking stand and the lady was milking her. The following morning she had very little milk, we were expecting to have at least what we saw the day before. She since then she has not given any milk, we have had her for 2 weeks now. What could have gone wrong? Did we do anything we weren't supposed to? I tasted the little milk she had and it was very salty.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Get a sample and test sounds like you have some sort of mastitis going on


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

We contacted the lady we bought it from and asked her if she was milking her every day. She said she was doing it every three days. Doesn't this ruin the milking?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

If she's milking every three days, then this doe is drying up. Most does, even ones that are milking a ton, will decrease considerably when moved to a new home. So, if this doe that you just got was only being milked every three days, and on the decline to begin with, then sadly, you basically bought a dry doe. As for the saltyness, I couldn't say, but like Sondra suggests, maybe you should get it tested.. any one near you that could help you out? Where are you located?
(maybe put where you are in your signature line)


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I kind of figured it was drying up when she informed me she was only milking every 3 days. We are suspecting her to be pregnant, we hope she is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

guiness said:


> We are suspecting her to be pregnant, we hope she is.


Send a blood sample to Bio Tracking to be certain. It's easy, cheap and reliable.

www.biotracking.com

Sara


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

Will do, after I learn how do draw blood. Thanks


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

AHHhhh .. well a pregnancy will do it too! We had a buck escape one year and couldn't figure out why some of the does, that were generally good milkers, were drying up... until they kidded! It was only then that the lightbulb came on :lightbubl


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

About the milk saltyness....our goats milk had a salty flavor this summer while they were eating fresh alfalfa out of the hay field. They don't get that flavor on dry alfalfa, but the fresh sure does make it taste salty. Is she eating fresh? I hope that she is pregnant!! Babies are such fun!

Blessings,
Christina


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello Christina
Thanks for the input. She's not eating fresh alfalfa. I am crossing my fingers she is pregnant and hope we have babies this coming season.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you still better send in a milk sample salty is one sign of mastitis


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, salty can be a mastitis problem or from late lactation.


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

I will get a sample to the lab, meanwhile is there anything I should be looking for visually to give me an idea weather it's a case of mastitis?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Eddie, not sure I would bother with the mastitis issue. You were obviously sold a dried up doe, not a bad thing if she is bred, just sort of the wrong message to send to new folks in goats. With her only being milked every 3 days, and lets face it that means she only milked her when she thought the doe needed it, then with her moving to your house, she is dry. Just leave her udder be. She will dry up any milk she makes.

We have info on learning to pull blood in goatkeeping 101, its easy. Do you have a friend or someone who pulls blood on humans to help the first time? Biotracking.com is cheap and find out now since you only have about 4 weeks left of breeding season. If you send an extra $6 you can also CAE test her at the same place, find this out now before she kids.

I am originally from San Diego (El Cajon). Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> If you send an extra $6 you can also CAE test


Well...you nearly caused me to gasp! I've got Dec. breedings that need to be sent in and wanted CAE done at the same time~ ummmm...they haven't changed the site yet?...it's still $4.00. Better get my rear in gear and get those blood samples sent in before it goes up.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooops, sorry. Vicki


----------

